# sanchezi tank pics.



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

This tank is hard to take pics of, it's in my bathroom, pretty tight in there.. lol

The fish sits in the corner all day, and every now and then he gets burned on the heater... Not a very outgoing fish
-But here is his tank


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice ....and its in ur bathroom 2 cool sumit 2 look at while ur in the bath....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

your plants tank always the best one in this site..very nice job.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very,very nice job......

My sanchezi tank looks like garbage compared to yours....









Thats one lucky sanchezi


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

nice tank man, light dosent seem to too bright is it a low light set up?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking very nice Dippy!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! And ya, Mike, that is your Taiwan moss on the driftwood and rocks









And ya, it is a lower light setup. 2 T-12 2x40w shop lights, 160w over a 75g. No CO2, just Excell 1X a week


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like my moss is enjoying life in there! A lot of mine died off... went outta town for a couple weeks over Christmas and the first day I was gone my PC bulb burned out and my roomate couldnt find another one anywhere around here... it is coming back though. Glad to see it is doing so well in your tank though!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you ever need it back, let me know lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

love all your tanks dippy toobad your sanchezi just sit in the corner like mine...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Love the tanks as always...I wish my bathroom could fit a tank in it


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice set up Joe. Do you fertilize or use only Excel?
And how much Excel do you dose?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> love all your tanks dippy toobad your sanchezi just sit in the corner like mine...


Thanks! Ya, he is a bit shy, probably because he is in the bathroom. The compressus gets all the action in the living room lol


> Love the tanks as always...I wish my bathroom could fit a tank in it


lol, I had to take down a towel rack to fit it in there. 


> Nice set up Joe. Do you fertilize or use only Excel?
> And how much Excel do you dose?


And thank you too! I add nitrate and phosphate after every water change.. about 10ml, and 5-7ml perspectively.
I also add micros, and extra iron the next day. I follow the directions on the excell bottle after each water change, and that is it until the next one.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes I agree that you have the best planted tanks on here! Awesome job dippy.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mr DIPPY...great looking tank man...i wish my p tank looked even remotly as good as that....send your beauty to me


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

nice tank dippy!!

let me know when you are looking to get rid of more plants.. ill paypal you ASAP


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

love the java moss!! how long did that take you to grow that much?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone

kobeforprez- I have plants right now, but a friend from work wants them for his tank he is setting up for his boy. Hit me up in a few weeks

Vinny, I bought a ball sized portion of it from therizman21. I fishing-lined it to the driftwood and some rocks, and it grew from there. Been about 6-8 weeks now I think


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, Nice tank, I was going over to real plants soon.. Any sugestions?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

thats a very nice planted tank ... sweet setup for a bathroom lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks again all



PygoBall07 said:


> Hey, Nice tank, I was going over to real plants soon.. Any sugestions?


Read up on planted setups a ton before attempting it. You will save money and headache in the long run. Another thing is get a clear picture of what you want, and stick to it before setting up


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> kobeforprez- I have plants right now, but a friend from work wants them for his tank he is setting up for his boy. Hit me up in a few weeks
> 
> Vinny, I bought a ball sized portion of it from therizman21. I fishing-lined it to the driftwood and some rocks, and it grew from there. Been about 6-8 weeks now I think


Cool you did a very good job with that..i was thinking about starting a planted tank sometime and java moss his high on my list :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BTW, it isn't Java Moss. It is Taiwan moss


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I can't stop looking at you tank. I even saved the pics in my hard drive









I don't see the sanchezi...


----------

